# SMN - Structural Monitoring Systems



## emanon (21 June 2005)

*SMN - Penny stock with potential?*

Have a look at SMN on the ASX. Structural Monitoring Systems has recently won a contract with Airbus with it's  Comparitive Vacuum Monitoring technology. Other major manufactures are expressing interest.


----------



## farmboy (21 June 2005)

*Re: SMN - Penny stock with potential?*

Could be worth watching. Beta is only 0.75 but it has a big management team and at the moment there are more than four sellers for every prospective buyer. Still......


----------



## sandy1066 (14 February 2008)

i have recently bought in to this company. maybe the time is right for its technology.similar to tzl in time ??


----------



## Shtav1 (11 January 2009)

*SMN Structural Monitoring Systems*

SMS Vision 


To produce remote crack detection sensor and instrument products based on the patented CVM™ principle that will radically reduce the cost of maintenance and vehicle or plant down-time associated with performing safety critical structural integrity NDT inspections. Durable, simple to design and manufacture, easy to install and use, highly reliable and with a benchmark crack detection capability, CVM™ technology has application in a broad range of commercial, military and industrial market sectors, specifically in air, land and sea transportation systems, power-generation systems, and industrial processing plants.

Joint Development Programs

Airbus – In-Flight Structural Integrity Monitoring capability development.
Boeing, Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), US Airline Operators – Boeing NDT Standard Practices Manual
Lockheed Martin / BAE SYSTEMS – Joint Strike Fighter structural Prognostic Health Monitoring capability trade study
European Aerospace Defence Systems (EADS) Military Aircraft - Maintenance Management System Structural Integrity Sensor evaluation program

Their SP has been really struggling for the past 6-12mths as their Governement funding was cut when Liberal was outed. As a result they have scaled back their operations and have recently completed a Rights Issue, where they raised enough capital to keep going. Companies were staying away until they sorted out their finance now that has been achieved, they are close to landing contracts with the above mentioned companies and various militaries.

http://www.smsystems.com.au/default.asp


----------



## cutz (11 January 2009)

G'Day Shtav1,

Are the sensors actually installed in any production aircraft ATM ?, Also you mentioned that they are in joint development quote "US Airline Operators – Boeing NDT Standard Practices Manual" what does this mean? I couldn’t find any mention on the website.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glen48 (11 January 2009)

At the risk of sounding negative is there much future in Airlines? Boeing has just lay off a heap of workers and I assume there won't be much construction going on.
However at 9 c ex I am holding SMS


----------



## Shtav1 (11 January 2009)

cutz said:


> G'Day Shtav1,
> 
> Are the sensors actually installed in any production aircraft ATM ?, Also you mentioned that they are in joint development quote "US Airline Operators – Boeing NDT Standard Practices Manual" what does this mean? I couldn’t find any mention on the website.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Hi Cutz,

I had a long response written mate but my comp froze and I lost it. Darn. 

Take a look at this 

http://www.smsystems.com.au/_content/documents/634.pdf

Sorry but I not going to go back over what I wrote and lost. In short though, companies are buying the test kit to test their own planes, after this stage they will ask for more equipment and sensors if the tests succeed. So far the news is great. It is taking along time for the company as there is so much red tape in the industryy, safety and all. SMS are at the forefront of the technology and manual testing procedures which are time consuming and costly will be replaced by either this technology or one like it. 
As for being in the Boeing NDT manual it means they have tested it, liked it and now companies with Boeing planes can aproach SMS to hav ethe kit installed onto their fleet. 
Also the share price is languashing because when the Libs got the boot a funding budget from the Gov ceased, and they ran out fo funds. Companies were staying away, but now SMS is cashed up they will approach again. 

Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## Shtav1 (11 January 2009)

Glen48 said:


> At the risk of sounding negative is there much future in Airlines? Boeing has just lay off a heap of workers and I assume there won't be much construction going on.
> However at 9 c ex I am holding SMS





Ah, funny you say that. Plane companies normally have to pull a plane out of service for roughly 3 days to inspect it manually. A lot of lost revenue results. SMS technology can be hooked up with ease and takes only half a day to have the plane completely checked for structural issues. Planes back in sky so more income. Also, they are beginnig to make planes with composite materials which are 30% lighter so less fuel consumption. SMS sensors work on this material also. 
One more thing Glen48, most of the worlds plane fleet is considered old and SMS is looking to retrofit the technology onto these planes to get a more immediate income stream. The military is very interested. US, UK, China, OZ and others and this is the biggest market. Bridges in the US are old and they are looking at this and Bosch is checking it out for brakes etc.

Plenty of applications. In short anything that can crack the technology will work on. Providing it can adhere to it. Think nuclear reactors!!


----------



## Glen48 (11 January 2009)

I didn't relaise they could retrofit which is good, crack testing use to be done with dyes and keen eye.
Might buy some more if that's the case.


----------



## Shtav1 (11 January 2009)

Glen48 said:


> I didn't relaise they could retrofit which is good, crack testing use to be done with dyes and keen eye.
> Might buy some more if that's the case.




So you got your at 9c? I got mine at around the same after years of accumulating. To tell the truth when they announced the capital raising I thought in todays market it would be all over. Have spoken to the CEO and he is confident. As always time will tell. Highly spec stock.


----------



## cutz (11 January 2009)

Shtav1 said:


> Plane companies normally have to pull a plane out of service for roughly 3 days to inspect it manually. A lot of lost revenue results. SMS technology can be hooked up with ease and takes only half a day to have the plane completely checked for structural issues. Planes back in sky so more income.




Dudes, bit of a reality check,

You ain’t going to pull an airliner out of service and give it a complete structural inspection in half a day using SMS technology as has been described here; it may have limited applications on aircraft but definitely not the scenario you have just described. I think you may be barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Shtav1 (11 January 2009)

cutz said:


> Dudes, bit of a reality check,
> 
> You ain’t going to pull an airliner out of service and give it a complete structural inspection in half a day using SMS technology as has been described here; it may have limited applications on aircraft but definitely not the scenario you have just described. I think you may be barking up the wrong tree.




I hear you. It may not be the half day check, but the plane is in the hanger for a fraction of the time as it would be if it was a manual inspection. Also they are looking to incorporate the technology into the inflight situation. That is they have gauges on deck to tell if there is a crack that could cause problems. 

If you know otherwise please tell as I would be happy to tell the directors they are calling a bluff. 

As for the tree. I aint here to do anything but tell info that the company has alreay released.


----------



## Glen48 (11 January 2009)

I was under the impression they use fiber optic cable which can measure minute signals changes which means hooking it up to a PC and d/load the info. thereby not holding up the plane for days.
Maybe look the info at a later date?
I got 100K at 8C and a letter looking for more money so once they hit $1.00 I will be happy.


----------



## Shtav1 (12 January 2009)

Glen48 said:


> I was under the impression they use fiber optic cable which can measure minute signals changes which means hooking it up to a PC and d/load the info. thereby not holding up the plane for days.
> Maybe look the info at a later date?
> I got 100K at 8C and a letter looking for more money so once they hit $1.00 I will be happy.




Fingers crossed mate. I been looking for that $1 too  Closest we got was 26c and then the reversal. If they go cash flow positive this year thats the first big step to the $1 mark.


----------



## Shtav1 (14 January 2009)

Should be an interesting quarterly coming up. Orders coming through and they are almost cash flow neutral. CEO off to court the major companies and institutions on a global scale very soon. They are hoping to get an investor or strategic partner on board and this will allow access to more funds and therefore bigger opportunities. Up 10% today.


----------



## cutz (14 January 2009)

Yeah, not bad on 1 $1000 trade,

Should be interesting to see what will happens tommorrow, I’ll be waiting in anticipation


----------



## Shtav1 (14 January 2009)

cutz said:


> Yeah, not bad on 1 $1000 trade,
> 
> Should be interesting to see what will happens tommorrow, I’ll be waiting in anticipation




Ha, yeah should have stated 'on low turnover' but didn't want to speak too obviously. Sorry if I got your hopes up.


----------



## Glen48 (15 January 2009)

SMN about the only Green in a sea of red must be a good sign?
Just hope there is enough industrial building left going on around the World for these bloke to sell a few systems.


----------



## Shtav1 (3 February 2009)

So Glen, are you as nervous as I about this languishing stock in a real bad economy? Going to be difficult to get the investor they after.


----------



## Shtav (6 August 2009)

A nice rally from .5c to 2.5cents in the past week on increased turnover. They have said they have news pending this month regarding potential investor to finally have this company do what it started out to do many years ago. 
Owes me 7.5c so will hold until it goes way beyond this


----------



## dougit (7 August 2009)

sold  500,000  @.019 leaving me with  700,000 @. .001c Feeling pretty good at this stage even though SMN only has $300,000 in cash left


----------



## Nh55 (7 November 2013)

anyone been tracking this lately? price is going up with a bit of movement in the company


----------



## charithw1 (26 May 2015)

Looking very promising signing major deals with companies.  Should see the first few sales early next year and share price should make a run for $1. I wasn't lucky enough to buy in at 1c


----------



## BUSHBLOCK (7 December 2016)

Glen48 said:


> SMN about the only Green in a sea of red must be a good sign?
> Just hope there is enough industrial building left going on around the World for these bloke to sell a few systems.





Hi All

Have just joined this forum hoping to get some good feed back on this stock SMN. But appears no one is following it? today the stock is around $1.85. there should be a contract awarded before year end or first quarter 2017


----------



## pixel (7 December 2016)

BUSHBLOCK said:


> Hi All
> 
> Have just joined this forum hoping to get some good feed back on this stock SMN. But appears no one is following it? today the stock is around $1.85. there should be a contract awarded before year end or first quarter 2017




Welcome at ASF,
I'm sure you will enjoy your stay and get heaps of feedback.

Let me start on SMN right away.
It hadn't been on my watchlist, so Thankyou for mentioning it.

Trading predominantly long and following Technical rules, I am not surprised that there hasn't been a great deal of interest. For months, if's gone downhill with no obvious support in sight.





However, it appears to move nicely between Fibonacci levels and coming off the midpoint of an a8-month trading range. That I take as an encouraging sign. For me, the next level to watch is Fib 61.8% = $1.98, which happens to also have been resistance on the 29th December last year. 
If it stays that way this time around, then it's still no buy for me (yet). If the level can be broken and turned into support, things will really become interesting, seeing that would also lead to a break out of the Bearish channel.

Alert set. Good luck to anyone who may already be a holder.


----------



## BUSHBLOCK (7 December 2016)

Have been in since 2004 2m @ 0.01 but lost most of that holding with the consolidation in 2010 10;1
Share cap is just over 100m not large and 50%held by TOP20.
If I had the funds I would buy more right now it will fly past $3 when contract is awarded.

What do you think of ERL they are about 1~2 months off first gold production at Pennys Find?


----------



## BUSHBLOCK (13 December 2016)

dougit said:


> sold  500,000  @.019 leaving me with  700,000 @. .001c Feeling pretty good at this stage even though SMN only has $300,000 in cash left




Are you still holding SMN?


----------



## access (31 December 2019)

Final FFA submission being lodged in Jan. 2020. They have already installed in 19 Delta planes this year with payment due in Delta's next financial year (next month?).
Any competitor would have to go through the same 7/8 year lodgement process.


----------



## access (31 August 2020)

SMN is currently priced at about .48c with a M/C of about $56 million.
With the assistance of some of the largest airplane industry players (Delta, Sandia and others) SMN and it's partners have now forwarded to FAA their final submission for approval of their CVM technology. After over 7 years of submissions, they consider that full approval for their CVM technology for 2k WI Fi and structural frames will be approved in full by the end of 2020.
To support the share price in the meantime SMN's fully owned subsidary, AEM, as well as being the manufacturer of the CVM kits, with it's own customer base, mainly rotorcraft, had sales of over $18 million last year and is expected to have the whole company at breakeven this year. This subsidary business alone would be valued at the total market cap of $56 million. So future sales of the CVM kits will go staight to the bottom line.
Trial kits have already been installed in airplanes and helicopters and after establishing themselves in aircraft they can then concentrate on kits for buildings and bridges.
SMN intends to be paying dividends within the first 2 years of FAA approval. 
Any future competitor would have to go through the strenuous FAA process.


----------



## access (30 July 2021)

Momentum is building.  FAA approval is due at any time. It's manufacturing arm already has the company cash flow positive so the big sensor market will all be profit with dividends to follow.


----------



## galumay (30 July 2021)

I noticed this company for the first time when I read its 4C a couple of days ago, its not really operating cash flow positive because if you back out the grants its negative. I will keep an eye on it and see if it can develop into an investible business, because there does seem to be some potential.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 August 2021)

Interesting industry subject area with plenty of long term growth room with the buildings, bridges etc areas to move into.

I think mines are probably a big market potentially also together with oil and gas industries, I guess the oil industry is slowly dieing out though...

Looking forward, I could see these solutions taken up voluntarily, followed by mandations into law further down the track. (eg, required in new buildings in certain areas or buildings taller than X stories etc)
(Think, Miami, Florida and recent disaster, a sad and avoidable event, etc)

Could also see potential insurance pricing benefits for properties with monitoring systems tied in with it being a selling point. 
Future property inspections and valuations would/ could consider structural/ seismic shifting and settling history

Will put it on the watchlist.
Thanks @access for bringing it to our attention and good luck in the comp!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 August 2021)

there is a poster _Dr Dazmo _elsewhere, a true believer; comes up with interesting links






						Structural health monitoring can reduce costs for cash-strapped airlines
					






					www.imeche.org
				









						Podcast: Why Delta Is Testing Airplane Structural Monitoring Sensors | Aviation Week Network
					

Delta Air Lines installed sensors on the WiFi antenna area of an aircraft to test structural health monitoring. Could this be a step toward moving airframe MRO to a more predictive maintenance model, similar to that used by engines?




					aviationweek.com
				




https://e-lass.eu/media/2020/02/291345_RAMS...sentation-1.pdf


----------



## galumay (4 August 2021)

Yep, the narrative is encouraging for the business, it piqued my interest enough to put it in my list to check in and see if they can become a viable business at some point in the future.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 August 2021)

_5 High-Tech advances taking planes to new heights__
_








						5 High-Tech Advances Taking Airplanes to New Heights
					

MIAMI - New aviation industry technologies — like sensors, AI-powered monitoring systems, and alternative fuels — are helping to make the airplane industry




					airwaysmag.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _5 High-Tech advances taking planes to new heights_



and SMN soaring on the tailwinds.  Uplift from 41c a month ago to 91c today


----------



## access (31 August 2021)

I am hoping for FAA approval this month. Company is expecting it to come 'well before the end of the year'. Some adjustments to the instruction manual were the final requirement by FAA and they have been submitted.
If approved this month am expecting a minimum share price of $1.50 and onward from there.


----------



## galumay (31 August 2021)

Not a great result for the FY 2021, losses continue, FCF weak, not an investible business IMO at this stage, I will keep an eye on it because it may yet get there. I have learnt not to get sucked in by the narrative on potential businesses like this, better to wait and see if they can execute, and pay a bit more when the risk is off if thats how it plays out.


----------



## access (30 September 2021)

Still waiting  for the FAA Announcement that is due any day. My opinion has already been expressed above.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2021)

Structural Monitoring Systems is seeking to raise $22.6 million in an equity raising via Evolution Capital, split into a $10 million placement and $12.6 million rights issue, according to terms sent to potential investors.

New shares were on offer at *62¢ each,* which was a 36 per cent discount to the last close.

The  placement would see 16.1 million new shares issued, while the rights  issue was a *one for six *non renounceable deal for another 20.3 million  shares.

Funds raised would be used for working capital and "_strategic debt optimisation"_ according to terms sent to potential  investors, as well as _"future acquisitions & capex requirements"._


----------



## galumay (6 October 2021)

galumay said:


> Not a great result for the FY 2021, losses continue, FCF weak, not an investible business IMO at this stage, I will keep an eye on it because it may yet get there. I have learnt not to get sucked in by the narrative on potential businesses like this, better to wait and see if they can execute, and pay a bit more when the risk is off if thats how it plays out.




The CR sort of confirms my thoughts from a couple of months ago, SH's being diluted again.


----------



## Country Lad (14 October 2021)

Looks like not a happy family

_The received notice requests the convening of a general meeting of the Company to consider, and if thought fit, pass the following resolutions as ordinary resolutions:_
_
RESOLUTION 1 - Pursuant to section 168 of the Companies Act 2006 and for all other purposes, Directors

MICHAEL REVELEY AND STEPHEN FORMAN be REMOVED as Directors of Structural Monitoring Systems (effective immediately on passing this Resolution).
_
_RESOLUTION 2 - Pursuant to section 168 of the Companies Act 2006 and for all other purposes, BRYANT MCLARTY be APPOINTED as a Director of Structural Monitoring Systems (effective immediately on passing this Resolution)._


----------



## access (30 October 2021)

Approval getting very close. 

The above issue mentioned by Country Lad has now been sorted, I believe to shareholder satisfaction.

I am in for the long term.


----------



## access (30 November 2021)

Once again delayed by FAA requesting minor adjustments in paperwork of the procedure manual. Has been an excellent opportunity for other shareholders and myself to top up our holdings while waiting. Well passed the stage where the process is acceptable to FAA. Just awaiting the announcement.


----------



## galumay (30 November 2021)

Still on my watch list, if they can execute and become a viable business I may take a small position.


----------



## access (31 December 2021)

Still awaiting the FAA approval. Has given me a great opportunity to buy more these past couple of months. Did not think I would have been able to top up at these prices.


----------



## galumay (10 January 2022)

Looks like the deferred CR is underway again. No doubt the recovery in the share price has made it an attractive time to have another crack at it, especially as its prior to the release of the latest 4C.


----------



## divs4ever (11 January 2022)

yes the CR  is announced today 

 looks a little complicated   , will fly it by a more experienced  buddy  ( if to buy in before the CR )

 DYOR


----------



## access (31 January 2022)

Have picked in the monthly again. Quarterly says this is the month. Patience needed, but my SMSF has handled the wait by buying more.


----------



## Jackass (3 February 2022)

Decided to have a quick look at this one as it is within my circle of competence.

I have concerns.....

Let me just leave it at that as I don't want to defame anyone. My personal opinion only. No position in this one. My concerns may be completely wrong.


----------



## galumay (3 February 2022)

Similar view @Jackass 

I still keep my eye on it but not investible for me.


----------



## access (28 February 2022)

Out of suspension . Hopefully this is the month.


----------



## galumay (28 February 2022)

Touch & go whether they can survive, only a couple of hundred thousand in the bank, over 5m in borrowings, its in a precarious state. Need to get that capital raising away ASAP.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 March 2022)

better acknowledge the news that is driving it higher (today)



> _The FAA has granted its authority to issue a Supplemental Type Certificate (STC) approval, for using CVM™ Sensor technology on the B737-800 Intelsat (Gogo) Wi-Fi antenna support structure inspection. This approval marks an extraordinary milestone in aviation history, the first-ever in the world regulatory agency approved sensor technology validated and certified for detecting critical structural cracks on aircraft_.




And odds of a Cap Raise?


----------



## galumay (7 March 2022)

Not something i would bet against! 

Its great news for a business on the edge of survival, now the test is whether the company can become investible on the back of this. Needs a lot to go right, but i will continue to watch with interest.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2022)

_and a *director *buying on market - paying full dollar_
Date of change ........... 07 March 2022
Number acquired ........ 100,000 
Number disposed  ....... Nil 
Value/Consideration .. $105,000


----------



## Country Lad (8 March 2022)

galumay said:


> but i will continue to watch with interest.



I have been watching with interest for years!  I thought the product was a real goer technically and bought in July 2014.  Started to see some of the headwinds and the very long haul to achieve the various approvals and sold exactly 2 years later. 
I still feel that the concept and product has real potential but the question will be whether the approvals will result in significant sales and profit.  Probably, but I will continue to sit on the sidelines to see what eventuates.  Mind you I give them 10 points for perseverance.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2022)

from _Dazmo, _elsewhere



> as of 2021, Delta Airlines had a fleet of 77 Boeing 737-800 in their stable.
> Their website indicates that all are fitted with Intelsat (GoGo) 2ku wifi.
> Given the existing relationship between SMS & DAL, I assume these will be the first candidates for CVM installation?



Cheers
Dr_Dazmo

https://www.delta.com/us/en/onboard/inflight-entertainment/onboard-wifi

https://simpleflying.com/delta-fleet-2021/amp/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> there is a poster _Dr Dazmo _elsewhere, a true believer; he comes up with interesting links....



and a couple more:

...  Another potential (Boeing) CVM application?
https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...iness-directives-the-boeing-company-airplanes 

https://jdasolutions.aero/blog/new-detection-tool-should-add-to-aviation-safety-proactive-actions/


----------



## access (31 March 2022)

The share price has improved in March following receipt of the long awaited FAA approval. The price has been held back for now with the rights offer that closed yesterday and possibly with some shareholders selling held shares to purchase new rights shares that have additional options attached (1 option for each 2 shares purchased).
With the rights issue out of the way I am expecting a presentation outlining what plans they have for the future now that funds are held and possibly an announcement of the first contract with Delta.  That is when the share price will start to move again.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2022)

access said:


> With the rights issue out of the way I am expecting a presentation outlining what plans they have for the future now that funds are held and possibly an announcement of the first contract with Delta.  That is when the share price will start to move again.



and as _Dazmo _said , elsewhere

_Rich Poutier [was] on the (very long & extensive) list of attendees at the International Society of Transport Aircraft Trading meeting in San Diego on 6-8 March.   With FAA approval in his pocket, I assume it was a fantastic networking opportunity!_
https://connect.istat.org/Americas/Attendees


----------



## Jackass (3 August 2022)

Not a happy family at all.









						Requisition 2022
					

31 July 2022 Fellow Shareholders of Structural Monitoring Systems, I am writing this letter to you to shed some light on our decision to call a meeting of shareholders a few weeks ago. I feel it is imperative that all shareholders understand both what is currently going on at Structural Monitoring




					www.smsrequisition.com
				




This is still very much on my avoid list.


----------



## galumay (3 August 2022)

Yep, it has been another case of narrative speculation driving market participants. 

Even with the cap raising and increased borrowings they are once again nearly out of cash, losing money faster as the revenue grows - so no scaling effect. Its on life support.


----------



## Jennifer Zintilis (16 November 2022)

galumay said:


> Yep, it has been another case of narrative speculation driving market participants.
> 
> Even with the cap raising and increased borrowings they are once again nearly out of cash, losing money faster as the revenue grows - so no scaling effect. Its on life support.



Now that the EGM and AGM took place yesterday, what’s next in your view please with SMN?  More deception.


----------



## access (31 December 2022)

FAA approval for bulkhead CVM's could happen before mid-year. If so the contracts will follow and SMN under Ross Love will be back on track for good revenue and profit.


----------

